# Female pack string



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I met a woman yesterday that has packed goats for 20 years. she has sold her goats and is now training three doelings to pack. she said that she had too much problem with urinary tract problems and will not deal with it again.
any thoughts on a all female string.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Now I am relatively new to packing with goats.

From what I have been able to glean from
this group.

Most packers want the goat to be large. They can
pack more.
DOES are normally smaller. If bred they will have udders
that you would need to protect from brambles.

Anyone have any bra patterns for goats? 

DOES come in season every 19 to 21 days.
Some DOES are rather obnoxious during these 3 days.
Some you will not even notice they are in season.

DOES can be packers and you can milk them 
when you get to camp. I will be taking mine
when we pack next year. 
That is why I asked about the Bra pattern. LOL


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

here is a link to one in Hoeggers. Looks way more complicated then it has to.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/external-lin ... at=&page=1

And one outta enasco

http://www.enasco.com/product/C15140(X)N


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

As an after thought, it would be possible to use non breeding does as packers without out the worries of heats / udders. A breeder is going to hold on to the doe for over a year at least before she would know if the doe was a non breeder. There are some hints to a doe kid being a possible none breeder but until the breeding season, one would be hard pressed to tell.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

We have a couple of does that we use on occasion for packing ... as a smaller goat they are easier handling for some of our smaller 4-Hers. They don't carry as much, but that really needn't be an issue. It's all a matter of how (what) you pack and how many goats you use. There shouldn't be issues with udders or heat unless you the does are being bred. Goats (most) are seasonal, so they won't go through their estrus cycle year round, generally just fall and winter. So, if they only purpose is to pack, I wouldn't worry about it a bit.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

"Anyone have any bra patterns for goats? "

Well, I have no experience... but that has never stopped me from commenting before ;-)

From all the ads, when they are properly supported they wink half way between the elbow and the shoulder....I haven't seen anything in the ads that mentions protection from brambles, though there have been some with little pad locks on them that must provide some sort of protection. ;-)

And Nordstroms does free fitting...


----------



## squeakymcmurdo (Jun 10, 2013)

*Udder Hat*

I know, I know. Gosh darn newbie resurrecting old threads. lol. I thought this might be useful though.

I just use a fleece baby hat with strings over my Nigerian doe's udder and tied around her back to keep her naughty yearling daughter from nursing. I imagine it would protect it from brambles and the like as well. For bigger goats a bigger hat could be used. I find ones with earflaps keep it in place better.

The only modification I would like to make is to use 1 inch or wider webbing and a buckle or snap instead if the string so it doesn't chaff her back when she's had a haircut or her daughter tries extra hard to get to that udder.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

If the army can use women, why not goats?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Lilly would need a 10-gallon hat to cover her udder.


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

Or maybe just use the milk-pale...  Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmm... the milk pail would probably work very well. Almost like a suit of armor. Kind of like the bras that Viking women wore!


----------



## DarklingFarm (May 30, 2011)

All my packers and up'n'comers are does. That's just sort of how it worked out and I haven't had any problems with my girls in the mountains. Their udders get more chewed up from kids when I breed them than any terrain we've ever encountered. Granted, I may not pack as hard core nor nearly as often as some folks do, but we've never had issue. My girls also aren't HUGE producers, which is good... and I also take the kids when they are old enough to keep up. That keeps me from having to milk!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

The thought of my kids coming along just makes me chuckle. what a crazy sight i would be with my 5 does and 11 kids in toe.


----------



## squeakymcmurdo (Jun 10, 2013)

I just took my two new 6 week old bottle bucklings camping with me and my human kids over the weekend. Even went on a little hike with them. Quality entertainment right there.


----------

